# Pittsburgh, 4 Years Worth



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Super!


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

*Shadyside/East Liberty/Point Breeze Area*

*Looking towards the retail area:*

























*The neighborhoods:*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

I love Pittsburghs neighborhoods! They are full of amazing and interesting buildings! Great job!


----------



## muck308 (Dec 19, 2008)

Great pics. I hope you enjoy your time studying in Pittsburgh. Head up to Mt. Oliver if you like gyros!


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

muck308 said:


> Great pics. I hope you enjoy your time studying in Pittsburgh. Head up to Mt. Oliver if you like gyros!


I love gyros! Will definitely head up there.


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

I will be *trying* (keyword) to get some G20 madness photos. It is now almost 2am Thursday morning.


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

*So, this crowd just walked by on 5th Ave, taken through the mesh cover on my dorm window (thats why the quality is bad):*


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

Thursday during G20. There was not as much going on downtown as I hoped, but in other parts of the city, there was major drama. In Lawrencville, mass mob of people clashed with police, elsewhere businesses got windows busted. Here in Oakland, on Pitt's campus at around midnight, there was a riot and police threw teargas (I was not there, just what I heard). Also, Obama's motorcade held up the bus I was on for 15-20 minutes in downtown.

And this morning, as I was trying to get to the only class that I had (Spanish, ruined my potential 4 day weekend), there was a crowd of people walking down 5th Ave towards downtown.

*We begin with photos of downtown, without protesters. Streets were empty and some businesses were closed and boarded up:*

















*Just admiring the architecture:*



























































*The three T subway stations were closed, trains only came into downtown as far as First Ave Station (this is Gateway Plaza):*









*Now, the protests. I saw two, one for Tibet's freedom from China, and one for the legalization of Weed*. 










































































*This guy seconds before I could snap this pic was walking like a Nazi hailing Hitler:*


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

*I will go back to retake the night photos. I definitely need a new camera, this TZ3 is just not good enough at night.

Anyways, these are taken from the walkway in the North Shore:*



















































*Andy Warhol Bridge:*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

Chadoh25 said:


> Great updates!


Thank you.


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

*Some more of downtown buildings:*


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

So yesterday I took the 41E bus up to Mt. Washington to see its spectacular view. It was rainy/cloudy, so will be going back on a sunnier day and at dusk on another day.

*The bus stop:*









*Looking down Kathleen St:*









*Baily St:*









*Looking across to the Cathedral of Learning on campus:*









*The Skyline:*


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

*So I went out again with intentions of going back to Mt. Washington but didn't. Instead I walked up Arlington Ave into Allentown, then rode the light rail which runs along it back into downtown.*

*Evening sets in as I wait for the light rail in Allentown:*









*Homes in the Hills:*









*Light rail tracks on Arlington Ave. the Trolley line is the 52 Allentown, slated to be renamed the "Brown Line". This route serves a vital link to this community since in the winter snow and ice can make this section of the city inaccessible to cars and the bus routes that also run on this street. It only runs a few times during the morning and evening rush hours though.*

























*The skyline:*

































*Looking back toward the Cathedral of Learning on Pitt's campus in Oakland:*


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice pictures so far.

Your camera seems sufficient for night pictures to me. Mine can't take pictures that crisp unless I use a tripod, and even then it can be fuzzy.


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

xzmattzx said:


> Nice pictures so far.
> 
> Your camera seems sufficient for night pictures to me. Mine can't take pictures that crisp unless I use a tripod, and even then it can be fuzzy.


It's really not. Night photos look okay at the small sizes I post them, but go any larger and the noise shows. I really can't wait until next year when a lot of new compacts with better sensors finally arrive.


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

tonyssa said:


> Nice pics!


Thanks.


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

So today was Pitt Make a Difference Day where students in groups go out and help out the city. I am part of Focus, a group mainly to help African American students get adjusted into the university. We were supposed to pick up trash on a trail that leads into downtown and beyond, but before we could even get there, our bus gets stuck on a small street with a 180 degree turn.










































This was taken from inside the bus and it was raining:









Also, I had some more city photos, including some of the North Shore from last month, but they got deleted so I need to go re-take them.


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

*Went up to the neighborhood of Morningside to drop off some cloths in the GoodWill drop box:*

























*Downtown as night begins to fall, will have to go back and get more:*


















































*Near the First Ave light rail station:*


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

Chadoh25 said:


> Awesome photos man! Great job!


Thanks!


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

So yesterday I went out when it was snowing, but the snow stopped when I took these:

*Mural downtown. Pittsburgh has few compared to Philly:*









*The skyline from near Mellon Arena*

















*Steel Plaza Subway Station Entrance*









*Mellon Arena:*









*Consol Energy Center:*









*The Skyline and the Dome*









*Consol and Mellon Arena:*

















*Random:*


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

John123 said:


> Nice!!!


Thanks.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Man, Mellon Arena is ugly.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, great updated photos from Pittsburgh


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

*The Pittsburgh Amtrak station, on top is apartments/condos. I will be leaving from here on the train home to Philly this friday morning:*









*UMPC dominates the view entering downtown from the MLK jr. East Busway:*


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

*Ellsworth Ave in the Shadyside section of Pittsburgh has some nice homes. This area appears to be a bit wealthy, is close to Pitt and Carnegie Mellon, and has the 71C bus route connecting it with East Wilkinsburg, Oakland, and downtown Pittsburgh (and this route is due to become a Rapid Route in early 2010 meaning more service).

So here are my photos of Ellesworth Ave:*


























































































*Also, the Negley Station (right off Ellsworth) on the MLK jr. East Busway gives even faster service to downtown or Swissvale:*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

*Waiting for a bus that never showed up:*









(different stop)









*Smithfield Bridge:*

















*The skyline from across the Monongahela:*



























































*Penn Ave at the Wood Street T Station:*









*Station Square:*









*Heinz Field down river:*









*A plane headed for the airport:*









*Monongahela incline:*



































































*Panhandle bridge carries the T over the Monongahela:*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great update!


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

*Winter Wonderland*

*Back in Pittsburgh after Winter Break. It has snowed for three days in a row, finally went out today to capture some of it*

*The city from the bridge. The walkway was unplowed (unlike the road part), so I got plenty wet from this:*

































*Looking towards Station Square and Mt. Washington:*









*The Panhandle Bridge carries light rail trains from downtown to Library, Allentown, and South Hills Village Mall across the Monongahela:*









*First Ave T Station, the only above ground downtown station:*

















*The Skyline from First Ave:*









*An incline:*


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

*This trip comprised mostly of visiting the North Shore to check out the skyline views from over there.*










*Not the North Shore:*









Now the North Shore:

*Allegheny Commons Park*

























*Neighborhoods:*


















































































*The 7th Street Bridge, one of many that connect downtown and North Shore:*









*The Skyline from Federal Street:*

















*The skyline from Perrysville Ave:*


----------



## Billpa (Feb 26, 2006)

This is a great photo. It reminds of a scene from Central Park...but with shorter buildings in the background.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

For once again, awesome photos from Pittsburgh


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Pittsburgh looks beautiful under a blanket of snow!


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

*I took the 41E bus up to Mt. Washington then walked to the South Hills Junction T station. This is Warrington Ave, which the 52 Allentown T line follows partially from downtown to South Hills Village:*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

Morningside. I took the bus up there once again to drop of clothes in the Goodwill drop box, but this time decided to explore the area little bit. This neighborhood is at the northern edge of the city and borders the Allegheny River.

*House with a lot of green:*









*Street is steep, needs steps for the sidewalk:*









*Houses here are close together:*









*Art:*


































*Looking across the river to Sharpsburg:*

















*As everywhere in the city, bus transportation is excellent:*

















*Still Christmas in January:*


































*Later in the day, I went downtown and to the North Shore, saw this:*


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

Pittsburgh looks awesome.


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

Sunland said:


> Amazing thread. I enjoyed every picture from beginning to end. Thanks for sharing.





VelesHomais said:


> Wonderful set of pictures, thanks.


Thank you. 

BTW, I am close to having enough money for a Panasonic M4/3 camera (want the upcoming GF2). Will have it before the end of the year.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Wonderful set of pictures, thanks.


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

*Schenley Park offers great views:*









*Oakland:*









*Building on Fifth Ave:*


































*Consol Energy Center to open really soon:*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates. That building on Fifth Avenue, was that a brewery at one point? It reminds me of some of our old breweries here in Columbus along Front Street in the Brewery District.


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

Chadoh25 said:


> Great updates. That building on Fifth Avenue, was that a brewery at one point? It reminds me of some of our old breweries here in Columbus along Front Street in the Brewery District.


Nope:



> Since 1917 Burrell Scientific, Inc. has manufactured and distributed quality laboratory shakers, gas analyzers, thermocouple welders and Severs Rheometers for laboratories everywhere. Our manufactured products include the Burrell Wrist-action® Laboratory Shaker our Industro-B gas analyzer, Oxygen Purity Analyzers, Hydrogen Purity Analyzers and our Build-up® Gas Analyzers Models for methane and ethane, Thermocouple Welders, and Extrusion Rheometers (Severs).


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

INdeed, that park looks very nice, but those picturesque streets are not left behind.


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

*These are the last until later this month when I go back up to Pittsburgh for a summer class. As of right now I have $500 saved up on Amazon (thanks to surveys) towards the oncoming Panasonic GF2.*

*Downtown on sunny days in April:*


















































*Liberty Ave looking up:*

















*Fifth Ave near the new Fairmont Hotel is getting a makeover:*


























*Penn Ave home to theaters and culture:*









*Mellon Square is always peaceful:*

















*Downtown on a stormy day:* 

*While waiting for the bus:*









*Looking to Station Square:*


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

*I am back in the city until Aug 3rd. Flew from Philly to Pittsburgh via Southwest, this is some of what I saw:*

*An airport somewhere a little bit after takeoff:*









*Flying over the city, we see my college the University of Pittsburgh as well as Oakland and beyond:*

























*Downtown, the Mellon Arena, and the Consol Energy Center:*









*Downtown:*









*The North Shore:*









*Homes near the airport:*


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

^^^^Nice greenery but the snow I prefer the white stuff up in the mountains!! A former co-worker of mine is from Philly, friendly guy.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Love those photos from the plane!


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)




----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Jayayess1190 said:


>


Vandalism is not something one should be proud of showing the world.kay:


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

jbkayaker12 said:


> Vandalism is not something one should be proud of showing the world.kay:


Well I didn't do it, I'm not Mexican.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Jayayess1190 said:


> Well I didn't do it, I'm not Mexican.


I never said you did it!!!!


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

*Wilkinsburg:*

































*East Liberty, future home of a 2-story Target store:*









































*Downtown, I can always find soulless corners:*

















*The Skyline:*









*The Smithfield Street Bridge leads to the *


----------



## VBurd2128 (Jul 20, 2010)

Great pictures! Pittsburgh certainly has interesting geography and architecture to it. One of my favorite places is the area between Oakland and Schenley Park, at the end of Bouquet St, where there is a sudden drop-off and a valley with houses in it. Really stunning view, I remember wanting to get a place down there when I was living in Pittsburgh.


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

*I have not posted in a while but I had computer issues. I am not in Pittsburgh until later this month, but I have plenty of pics to post from being up there for my summer class at Pitt.*

*PPG Place:*

























*Grant St has some of the cities tallest:*

















*Skyline from Warrington Ave:*


































*History:*









*Blvd of the Allies:*


















*The Birmingham Bridge connects Oakland/Soho with the South Side:*









*Part of my view of Oaklandfrom my room in Tower C:*


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

*East Liberty:*

















Giant Cupcake in East Liberty:









*Approaching Downtown:*

















Chatham Center near downtown:


















*Downtown*
Exiting Steel Plaza "T" station gives you this:









Fifth Ave near Liberty:


































The Allegheny:

















Livin' near the Allegheny:


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

Back to Pitt tomorrow, so in the coming new school year I plan to hit some new places I have yet to explore (as long as I can get there on the bur or T), like Braddock.

*Cool building to live in:*









*PNC Park with a game going on:*









*North Shore Building:*









*Skyscraper jungle:*




































































*Construction continues on the North Shore Connector light rail extension due to open in late 2011:*

























*The closed Gateway Center, the former end of the line station will also reopen in 2011:*









*Console Energy Center finally gets some energy:*









*A special motorcycling parking lot under a highway in downtown:*









*City livin':*









*Storm clouds over Oakland:*









*Sunset over the Monongahela:*









*Bus stop wisdom:*









*Nightfall from the hills of the South Shore:*









*Homes overlooking downtown:*


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

*Carnegie, PA. A town 6 miles from downtown Pittsburgh:*

Offices on the hills above:









Downtown:


----------

